# vim key problem in terminal.app / macbook pro



## primepie (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi, I have a macbook pro. When I use vim on the terminal I can't get ctrl-W+< or ctrl-W+> to work (these commands are used to change the width of the window when vertically split). i tried undefining werase on stty by doing stty werase undef  hoping it could solve the problem but this didnt happen. Please any suggestion on this issue?


----------



## macbri (Jan 26, 2007)

I've tried to duplicate the problem you're seeing on my MBP and it seems to work fine, either with TERM=xterm-color or TERM=vt100.  In either case I use :vsp to get a vertical split, and then the following key combo to adjust the width:

Ctrl-w then Shift-< or Shift->

Here's the full output of "stty -a" to compare to your settings:

speed 9600 baud; 24 rows; 80 columns;
lflags: icanon isig iexten echo echoe -echok echoke -echonl echoctl
        -echoprt -altwerase -noflsh -tostop -flusho pendin -nokerninfo
        -extproc
iflags: -istrip icrnl -inlcr -igncr ixon -ixoff ixany imaxbel -ignbrk
        brkint -inpck -ignpar -parmrk
oflags: opost onlcr -oxtabs -onocr -onlret
cflags: cread cs8 -parenb -parodd hupcl -clocal -cstopb -crtscts -dsrflow
        -dtrflow -mdmbuf
cchars: discard = ^O; dsusp = ^Y; eof = ^D; eol = <undef>;
        eol2 = <undef>; erase = ^?; intr = ^C; kill = ^U; lnext = ^V;
        min = 1; quit = ^\; reprint = ^R; start = ^Q; status = ^T;
        stop = ^S; susp = ^Z; time = 0; werase = ^W;


----------



## primepie (Jan 26, 2007)

Thanks for your help macbri. I did the same thing as you said in your reply and it worked, it turns out I wasn't pressing shift with the key '<'. On the other hand I am trying to keymap the command key with with the arrow keys is that possible?


----------

